# Victrix



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello all,
Victrix was another name for Venus, so I decided to call it because I like the grain and the colour of that yew tree. It's small and compact and fits one's hand very well. I hope you like it as much as I do. Thanks for watching. Bob


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's some beautifull grain! Topped off with excellent craftsmanship as always








Very nice shooter.. cheers


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

whoa lovin' the grain and shape! nice one!!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

evolution in your style...

this is dramatic...

a new age of naturals, thanks Bob


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

beautiful grain and you sure know how to bring it out... wonderful..
Kip


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Amazing grain. Beautiful job.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful work Bob!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Amazing work! Are yew naturals common on a yew tree?


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

What a beauty, you have brought the grain out amazingly well


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for your feedbacks!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic shaping! I love the wood grain. That frame has a lot of character.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bob, I can say without reservation that this is far and away my favorite of all your creations. Stunning doesn't even scratch the surface. Totally awesome in all respects. Molto bene, Maestro!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

beautiful work Bob, i really like the addition of your makers mark!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Another amazing natural one!!! Perfect. I love the ergo handle


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yew... did a great job on that bob! Beautiful.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Preciosidad de resortera mi amigo, muy chula! y como siempre, esplendidamente presentada.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Terrible job, I don't like it.

That's not true, but I thought since you never get a response like that to one of your slingshots.... I couldn't resist


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

outstanding Bob, I have a Yew fork I do not know what to do with. Maybe you can see something in it, would you like me to give you some pictures and see if you would like to try and create something with it?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you everybody I appreciate your comments and feedbacks. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> outstanding Bob, I have a Yew fork I do not know what to do with. Maybe you can see something in it, would you like me to give you some pictures and see if you would like to try and create something with it?


Yes Andy, why not? Let's try to figure out something.......thanks for your comment.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Terrible job, I don't like it.
> 
> That's not true, but I thought since you never get a response like that to one of your slingshots.... I couldn't resist


I appreciate your sympathy and I must say that I missed it Duck. Be cool man and take it easy!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

The finest craftsmanship...always


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Another outstanding work of art Bob, I love it!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Great piece, so nice to the eye. It must be a delight to shoot with it. Saludos


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, what a fork - without some gimmicks and THAT nice... Pure beauty, Bob!!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Lovely fork BOB!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

And thanks again mates for your kind words. I do appreciate and you give me fuel....cheers, Bob.


----------



## Sherif Girgis (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd like to nominate Victrix


----------

